# Times through the line....



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Question:
When factoring food for a buffet banquet, how many times do you expect people to travel through the buffet line?
I was thinking like 1.5 times or 1.25 to make the math simple.
What is enough? I have heard from some that if everyone makes it through the line once that is enough. What do you think?
I know that you should factor amounts on a per person basis like 3 oz of chicken or whatever, and that usually because of no shows there is always enough. But really I was wondering about the amount of trips through the line on average. I also know that cultural and gender differences apply.
Thanks


----------



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

depends on the event, I usually go 1.15 and round up for groups over 25, less than that 1.25.


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks Dan! That is what I was thinking roughly. I willjust adjust my times through down a tad.
I appreciate it!
Frizbee


----------

